# So yeah.



## Comicman1980 (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm getting married in 2 months. my fiance and I are going through premarital counseling. Its only every 3 weeks and to me thats not a lot. I always end up watching some red pill content and I'm trying to be more masculine but my fiance has lots of masculine energy. She's not romantic (well thats what she says but she likes romantic movies and such.) I worry too much. She says i need to see a therapist because she's seen too many red flags and the other day the wedding was almost cancled becasue of some tweets i posted. She wont hesitate to call me immature, and i know for a fact that im not the kind of guy she wants. I'm as a matter of fact the complete opposite. Part of me thinks she just wants to use me to have a baby. I am so conflicted becasue i think im making a mistake, and she likely thinks she is too. I'm pretty pessimistic and cynnical. I don't know how to be a man, a traditional hard working man.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Run..run…run.


----------



## Comicman1980 (Aug 4, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> Run..run…run.


it's that bad huh? why should I run?


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Lovebug1980 said:


> it's that bad huh? why should I run?


Read your post.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Leave, leave, leave


----------



## Comicman1980 (Aug 4, 2021)

crap.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

You’re not even married and you’re already on TAM. That’s all you need to know. You googled something most likely and it led you here and we’re here for you to deliver what you expected.



Lovebug1980 said:


> I don't know how to be a man, a traditional hard working man.


I think there is a documentary on how to do this published by something called Rush, I think the title is “Working Man”. That’s how I learned it.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> You’re not even married and you’re already on TAM. That’s all you need to know. You googled something most likely and it led you here and we’re here for you to deliver what you expected.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is a documentary on how to do this published by something called Rush, I think the title is “Working Man”. That’s how I learned it.


Thank you @ccpowerslave


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

If you think things are iffy now, try to imagine being married with a child and dealing with this stuff — because it’s not going away. So don’t start the process. Move on.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

Lovebug1980 said:


> it's that bad huh? why should I run?


She probably believes that with enough time and exposure to her that she can “fix” you. She can’t. And that will end badly for you both. She will grow to resent that you aren’t making the improvements she expected and you will resent not being loved for the person you are. It gets ugly. Don’t do it.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Torninhalf said:


> Thank you @ccpowerslave


OP needs to be that one horse at the track who gets sweated out and refuses to go into the loading gate then breaks free and runs all over the place. That is you OP, someone cue “Born Free”.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Lovebug1980 said:


> i think im making a mistake,....


You're right, you are.



Lovebug1980 said:


> ...and she likely thinks she is too.


She's right, she is.



Lovebug1980 said:


> ...I don't know how to be a man, a traditional hard working man.


Figure this out before you get married (to someone else).

This has disaster written all over it.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Lovebug1980 said:


> crap.


Accurate description of how your life will be ^^^^

Consider this your "get-out-of-marriage-hell" wake up call. You're luckier than most.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Not good signs bud. No one should be marrying someone who thinks the person they are marrying is just doing so to have a kid.


----------



## Comicman1980 (Aug 4, 2021)

am i making a big deal out of this? So maybe i'm a little to harsh on myself but I work pretty hard I think.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

sokillme said:


> Not good signs bud. No one should be marrying someone who thinks the person they are marrying is just doing so to have a kid.


Happened to my wife's little brother, only he didn't know that the woman just wanted a kid......utter ****ing disaster! The OP has the luxury of knowing that's her intention AND not being married yet. Hence, the urgency to run for the hills!! Figure your personal foibles out later, but run now.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

You're both obviously making a mistake. You sound like two people who just think because you met and dated, that you should get married. Dating is to find out what a person is like so that you can decide if they're right for you or not. Doesn't sound like either of you will be happy, so I say call it off. And don't have sex or you will be stuck with her for the rest of your life! And by the sounds of it, whatever sex makes her pregnant may well be the last sex you have if you're not really mutually attracted.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Lovebug1980 said:


> am i making a big deal out of this? So maybe i'm a little to harsh on myself but I work pretty hard I think.


You know how many doubts I had about marrying my wife? Zero.

In fact the first time I came down to Earth was probably 5-6 years after being married.

You haven’t even gotten hitched yet and you’re already in counseling and she’s suggesting a therapist for you. That took me over 20 years of marriage to achieve.

So one way to look at it is you’re a real go getter!


----------



## Comicman1980 (Aug 4, 2021)

We decided to do pre marital counseling. I have issue though so therapy isn’t such a big deal. The part about the baby, well that’s what’s gut is telling me.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Lovebug1980 said:


> We decided to do pre marital counseling. I have issue though so therapy isn’t such a big deal. The part about the baby, well that’s what’s gut is telling me.


Is the 1980 in your username the year of your birth? So you might be 41-ish? How old is your fiance? Mid-30s or older?

If so, are you aware of the chances of having a high risk pregnancy for Downs Syndrome, etc?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Lovebug1980 said:


> We decided to do pre marital counseling. I have issue though so therapy isn’t such a big deal. The part about the baby, well that’s what’s gut is telling me.


If you are okay with your sperm donor status in the marriage then go ahead. Otherwise it sounds like you are setting yourself up for a miserable situation.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

So why did you get engaged to this woman?


----------



## Comicman1980 (Aug 4, 2021)

Diceplayer said:


> So why did you get engaged to this woman?


I thought she would be a good woman to build with and make me better. Of course I think she’s attractive. I think she’s smart. I think when we got engaged I wanted to spend the rest of my life with her. The more I learn about a woman’s nature it’s worrisome tho


----------



## Comicman1980 (Aug 4, 2021)

Ever since I discovered red pill content we’ve been at odds more and more. I watch and read more. I just want to be a good dude right? Watching MTR Kevin Samuels. I even watch videos of women talking about femininity and masculinity in both sexes.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Lovebug1980 said:


> Ever since I discovered red pill content we’ve been at odds more and more. I watch and read more. I just want to be a good dude right? Watching MTR Kevin Samuels. I even watch videos of women talking about femininity and masculinity in both sexes.


If you like red pill content what do you think the authors would tell you about your post?

Hint: It would be a lot like what people here are telling you only harsher.


----------



## Comicman1980 (Aug 4, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> If you like red pill content what do you think the authors would tell you about your post?
> 
> Hint: It would be a lot like what people here are telling you only harsher.


That’s a good point


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Lovebug1980 said:


> *i know for a fact that im not the kind of guy she wants.* I'm as a matter of fact the complete opposite. Part of me thinks she just wants to use me to have a baby. I am so conflicted becasue *i think im making a mistake,* and she likely thinks she is too. I'm pretty pessimistic and cynnical. I don't know how to be a man, a traditional hard working man.


*^^THIS.^^*


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

Lovebug1980 said:


> She's not romantic (well thats what she says but she likes romantic movies and such.)



She's not romantic with YOU.

Because she dominates you (you mention many examples), and resents it.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

Also consider that the domination and resentment may feed off each other and turn into outright abuse when the relationship is put under any kind of stress.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Rule of thumb...if you feel you are making a huge mistake...chance are you are....as others have said run from her. She will wear the pants in this relationship


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

You get her pregnant it’s an 18 year commitment.

Download and read “No More Mr Nice Guy” by glover it’s a free pdf and short 

It sounds like she’s wanting you to find your vagina. I’ll save you the trouble. You don’t have one.

Being a good guy is one thing but Nice Guys tend to be doormats. That’s what people wipe their shoes on.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Lovebug1980 said:


> I'm getting married in 2 months. my fiance and I are going through premarital counseling. Its only every 3 weeks and to me thats not a lot. I always end up watching some red pill content and I'm trying to be more masculine but my fiance has lots of masculine energy. She's not romantic (well thats what she says but she likes romantic movies and such.) I worry too much. She says i need to see a therapist because she's seen too many red flags and the other day the wedding was almost cancled becasue of some tweets i posted. She wont hesitate to call me immature, and i know for a fact that im not the kind of guy she wants. I'm as a matter of fact the complete opposite. Part of me thinks she just wants to use me to have a baby. I am so conflicted becasue i think im making a mistake, and she likely thinks she is too. I'm pretty pessimistic and cynnical. I don't know how to be a man, a traditional hard working man.


How old are the two of you? 

How long have you two dated each other?

Do the two of you live together?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Lovebug1980 said:


> I thought she would be a good woman to build with and make me better. Of course I think she’s attractive. I think she’s smart. I think when we got engaged I wanted to spend the rest of my life with her. The more I learn about a woman’s nature it’s worrisome tho


You mean the more you learn about HER nature. All women are different. 
No amount or premarriage counselling is going to make you compatible.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Lovebug1980 said:


> I'm getting married in 2 months. my fiance and I are going through premarital counseling. Its only every 3 weeks and to me thats not a lot. I always end up watching some red pill content and I'm trying to be more masculine but my fiance has lots of masculine energy. She's not romantic (well thats what she says but she likes romantic movies and such.) I worry too much. She says i need to see a therapist because she's seen too many red flags and the other day the wedding was almost cancled becasue of some tweets i posted. She wont hesitate to call me immature, and i know for a fact that im not the kind of guy she wants. I'm as a matter of fact the complete opposite. Part of me thinks she just wants to use me to have a baby. I am so conflicted becasue i think im making a mistake, and she likely thinks she is too. I'm pretty pessimistic and cynnical. I don't know how to be a man, a traditional hard working man.


Ffs abandon this farce. Now, now, now.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't get it... you are not masculine enough, you are immature, you don't know how to be a real hard man, she see a lot of red flags to the point that you need to see a therapist, you are too pessimistic and cynical and she still wants to marry you? Maybe your baby theory is right.

BTW, what tweets?


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Lovebug1980 said:


> I am so conflicted becasue i think im making a mistake, and she likely thinks she is too. I'm pretty pessimistic and cynnical. I don't know how to be a man, a traditional hard working man.


Dawg, it ain't that you don't know how to be a man. Its that your GF is more of a man than you are. "Pretty pessimistic and cynnical'? After reading the writing on the wall that's in your face, I reckon you are "Pretty pessimistic and cynnical". Who wouldn't be. To save you and herself, I hope your GF pulls the plug your engagement. If she doesn't, it speaks volumes about her lack of common sense marrying some cat she has no respect for and you'll be back here with a post titled, "No sex for me and my wife is doing other guys". 
I've got an idea. If she wants to have a baby and you want to saddle yourself with supporting a kid, why don't you just go ahead and knock her up without marrying the chick? 
In the meantime, see if you can't get her to come on this site and let us try to talk some sense into her. You sure as hell don't seem to be listening. Its as bad for a woman to be married to a man that she has no respect for and, as a result, turns into an iceberg as it is for a man to be married to a woman that don't want to give him any puzzy. Every man and every woman is happier when married to someone who makes her wet her pants. By your own admission, that ain't you my man.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*


Lovebug1980 said:



I'm trying to be more masculine....

Click to expand...

*Dude. Your screen name is "Love Bug." I mean, come on.

*



I'm pretty pessimistic and cynnical. I don't know how to be a man, a traditional hard working man.

Click to expand...

*Go off and LEARN how to be a man because you're nowhere near ready for a relationship right now. Seriously. Go take care of yourself and get out of this hell you've put yourself in with this woman.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Bluesclues said:


> She probably believes that with enough time and exposure to her that she can “fix” you. She can’t. And that will end badly for you both. She will grow to resent that you aren’t making the improvements she expected and you will resent not being loved for the person you are. It gets ugly. Don’t do it.


Yes, this is what she thinks.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Dude. Your screen name is "Love Bug." I mean, come on.
> 
> 
> 
> Go off and LEARN how to be a man because you're nowhere near ready for a relationship right now. Seriously. Go take care of yourself and get out of this hell you've put yourself in with this woman.


I agree they need to end this relationship and definitely not get married. But he should not feel pressured to be someone or something he is not. He likely is immature and will grow into the relationship thing. He needs to stay true to himself though. 

And yes, again, if it already feels like a mistake it most certainly is. He doesnt need to fix himself and get married, he needs to break it off and then take his time with the world and serious relationships.


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> Run..run…run.


May I add..."as fast and as far as you can?"


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> No amount or premarriage counselling is going to make you compatible.


You are right.


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

CountryMike said:


> Ffs abandon this farce. Now, now, now.


.....and also now.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Lovebug1980 said:


> I thought she would be a good woman to build with and make me better. Of course I think she’s attractive. I think she’s smart. I think when we got engaged I wanted to spend the rest of my life with her. The more I learn about a woman’s nature it’s worrisome tho


You know those little things that bother you about a woman before you get married?
Multiply that feeling by 1000 to the 100th power——- that’s how it will be after marriage.

you’re about to make a huge mistake. One that will hurt you in ways you don’t even know.
Do not marry her. Looks and brains—they are not worth anything when the person that has them is hurting you in the worst ways possible.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

ElOtro said:


> May I add..."as fast and as far as you can?"


May I add that I doubt very much that he will.


----------



## Jeffsmith35 (Apr 8, 2021)

Listen to this song:


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Lovebug1980 said:


> I thought she would be a good woman to build with and make me better. Of course I think she’s attractive. I think she’s smart. I think when we got engaged I wanted to spend the rest of my life with her. The more I learn about a woman’s nature it’s worrisome tho


The person you meet when your first dating is not the authentic version of a person as a rule. It takes years to get to know someone well. The longer you know a person, the better you know them. Lots of people wake up after a few years and say what happened to the person I married or met and think that the person has changed, but the truth is you just don't know who they really are until you're around them for a long time because usually people are much more positive and optimistic and also showing you a version of themselves they think you'll like when you first meet but that's not usually the real person.

Counseling is fine but I'm afraid what you have here is a person who thinks they can just shape you into whoever and from your comment that you thought she'd make you better, it sounds like you went along with that. You're the only one who can make you better. You'll be miserable if you let her get used to telling you how to be. If you want to be a better person you need to be single and work on yourself. You certainly don't want to choose your mate at a point when you are not very proud of yourself. You wait and work on yourself and then choose an appropriate mate and you'll get a better one with any luck.


----------



## Comicman1980 (Aug 4, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> How old are the two of you?
> 
> How long have you two dated each other?
> 
> Do the two of you live together?


we are both 40, we dont live together and we were together 6months before I proposed.


----------



## SGr (Mar 19, 2015)

This may sound a little too obvious, but I'll say it anyway.

It is far easier to go your separate ways now, than it will be to unravel your two lives after you get married. It's practically impossible. 

Tapatalk


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Lovebug1980 said:


> we are both 40, we dont live together and we were together 6months before I proposed.


That is not long enough!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Lovebug1980 said:


> we are both 40, we dont live together and we were together 6months before I proposed.


It's usually advisable to date for at least 2 full years, and I would also recommend living together for several months at least, before getting engaged. Then stay engaged for several months to a year before getting married. The reason is so that you can actually get to know the real versions of one another. Most people can hide their disfunction for a while during the dating phase, but they can't usually conceal it for years on end, particularly while living together. An expanded timeframe allows both partners to really get to know one another, in their truest forms, the good and the bad, _before_ they wind up tied together with finances and children. 

Six months of dating, then engaged? Yeah, you two don't even know one another. Does that sometimes work out? Sure. But, clearly, you and your partner are not one of those times. You two don't even seem to really _like_ each other. Don't get married!


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

At a minimum, postpone the wedding, state COVID as a reason. Push it off two years and see what it is like.

You'll be glad you did.

Don't get her pregnant.

It will be a massive mistake to get married right now with these obvious issues.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Lovebug1980 said:


> I'm getting married in 2 months. my fiance and I are going through premarital counseling. Its only every 3 weeks and to me thats not a lot. I always end up watching some red pill content and I'm trying to be more masculine but my fiance has lots of masculine energy. She's not romantic (well thats what she says but she likes romantic movies and such.) I worry too much. She says i need to see a therapist because she's seen too many red flags and the other day the wedding was almost cancled becasue of some tweets i posted. She wont hesitate to call me immature, and i know for a fact that im not the kind of guy she wants. I'm as a matter of fact the complete opposite. Part of me thinks she just wants to use me to have a baby. I am so conflicted becasue i think im making a mistake, and she likely thinks she is too. I'm pretty pessimistic and cynnical. I don't know how to be a man, a traditional hard working man.


Well Red pill doesn't really work with lots of women so why are you watching all the red pill stuff?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Based upon the user name you've selected for yourself, I would suggest reading a little bit more RP content. If you want to "be a man", don't select such a feminine user name, for starters. A mod should be able to change that for you.


----------



## Comicman1980 (Aug 4, 2021)

Anastasia6 said:


> Well Red pill doesn't really work with lots of women so why are you watching all the red pill stuff?


i found a coach red pill vid long time ago. the rest is history.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Lovebug1980 said:


> i found a coach red pill vid long time ago. the rest is history.


If that’s the case, you should already be aware that, as a man, getting married and having children is far too risky.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Lovebug1980 said:


> We decided to do pre marital counseling. I have issue though so therapy isn’t such a big deal. The part about the baby, well that’s what’s gut is telling me.


You should trust your gut!


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Lovebug1980 said:


> I'm getting married in 2 months. my fiance and I are going through premarital counseling. Its only every 3 weeks and to me thats not a lot. I always end up watching some red pill content and I'm trying to be more masculine but my fiance has lots of masculine energy. She's not romantic (well thats what she says but she likes romantic movies and such.) I worry too much. She says i need to see a therapist because she's seen too many red flags and the other day the wedding was almost cancled becasue of some tweets i posted. She wont hesitate to call me immature, and* i know for a fact that im not the kind of guy she wants*. I'm as a matter of fact the complete opposite. *Part of me thinks she just wants to use me to have a baby*. I am so conflicted becasue* i think im making a mistake, and she likely thinks she is too*. I'm pretty pessimistic and cynnical. I don't know how to be a man, a traditional hard working man.


So, the bolded all stood out to me. She may just want to be married to get a baby out of it, then leave. If You're not the kind of guy she wants, then why is she dating you? Has she said what she sees in you? The last bolded speaks volumes. If you think you're making a mistake, if that is what your gut is telling you, you need to really, really think about what you're doing. I felt the same way before I got married; I knew it was a mistake, and I didn't listen to my gut. I got divorced 4 years later. Definitely look before you leap.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't get it. Is marriage on your bucket list or something? Do you think your life is missing something? 
When I was 20 - 21 marriage seemed like a great Idea. I knew a woman that was compatible with. But I was young and starry eyed. 
By the time I reached 40 I had all of that crap out of my system. So at 55 I'm sitting here trying to figure out why you want to go backwards.
Now there are plenty of people here on this forum who remarried in the later years and they all say how happy they are. But I'm one and done. Just waiting for the axe to fall. 
To me you ducked marriage for 10 -20 years and now you seem desperate to take a chance, any chance. So why? Why is this suddenly a good idea?
And if it really is a good idea, couldn't you at least find someone who likes you?


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Your job........for the first time, it is mandatory that you go collect your balls from this woman's purse (do NOT ask permission), turn your back, and RUN, do not walk, RUN the other way! You must prepare for her to recoil. Upon that recoil, she will either strike, in which you need to be out of range, or she will slither away and try to corner the next gullible one. 

ANY talks of separation, restriction, wedding cancelling, etc, is a huge issue that means it will only end in divorce. I highly suspect her tune will change when you walk, but it will be fake and temporary, you can bet on that. She runs and owns you. Never let that happen again.


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> May I add that I doubt very much that he will.


If you do, I will also add that you are probably and also sadly right.


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

Anastasia6 said:


> Well Red pill doesn't really work with lots of women so why are you watching all the red pill stuff?


The whole Red Pill stuff is something between an intellectual fraud and just crap.
Of course and as almost all pseudoscientific-like babble it shows some anecdotical "facts" that people may relate to.
Nothing of serious value.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Lovebug1980 said:


> I thought she would be a good woman to build with and make me better.


I'll hazard a guess that you'll go ahead and marry this woman. Then you'll be back here in a year or so telling everyone your life is a living hell. 

So someone else is going to make you better. Wow. Just. Incredible. Nobody can make you better; only YOU can do that.

Frankly, you sound like a bit of a hot mess to me. This isn't going to end well.

JMO. Carry on.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

re16 said:


> At a minimum, postpone the wedding, state COVID as a reason. Push it off two years and see what it is like.


Two more years puts her at 42yr old, and her bio clock is chiming now like the intro to Hell’s Bells.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

OnTheFly said:


> Two more years puts her at 42yr old, and her bio clock is chiming now like the intro to Hell’s Bells.


Was picturing the OP’s wedding with Hell’s Bells playing in the background.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

ElOtro said:


> The whole Red Pill stuff is something between an intellectual fraud and just crap.
> Of course and as almost all pseudoscientific-like babble it shows some anecdotical "facts" that people may relate to.
> Nothing of serious value.


Agreed in this case. Considering how grim the OP's situation is, red pill stuff, which has its place, could turn black pretty quickly. 

Alternative reading:

OP, read The Married Man Sex Life Primer for a positive view of how to be a stronger, more dominant man WITHIN a healthy relationship. You don't need to be married to glean a lot of positive wisdom from Athol. 

After you read that book & break up with this gf - you may find you need to be with a less dominant woman, as you may never be a 'strong natural alpha'. Maybe you're just never going to be that type of guy, and that will be fine WITH SOME OTHER WOMAN. 

And for the love of all that is holy don't marry this one. Don't ruin your two lives and create a third, that would be truly tragic.


----------



## Vorpal (Feb 23, 2020)

Is there income/wealth disparity? Are you her meal ticket?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> So at 55 I'm sitting here trying to figure out why you want to go backwards.
> Now there are plenty of people here on this forum who remarried in the later years and they all say how happy they are. But I'm one and done. Just waiting for the axe to fall.


At 58 I absolutely agree with you...


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Comicman1980 said:


> I thought she would be a good woman to build with and make me better. Of course I think she’s attractive. I think she’s smart. I think when we got engaged I wanted to spend the rest of my life with her. The more I learn about a woman’s nature it’s worrisome tho


Get Rich Cooper's book. Also, NEVER look to a woman to make you better, that's your job. Dude, you're 40, quit jacking around.


----------



## Clint62 (10 mo ago)

You don’t need a weatherman to tell you which way the wind is blowing, do ya?


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

So did you wife her up?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

As the OP hasn't been seen in Seven months, Zombie Cat has taken the executive decision to close this thread down.


----------

